# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  كوكتيل مسجات (( عاطفي .. غرامي ,, بعد هجر فراق .. مسجات ظريفه )) على كيف كيفك

## بيسان

أشتقت لك يا صاحبي وين ألاقيك؟
محتاج لك بالحيل ودي أشوفك..
أشتقت أسولف معك وأسمع حكاويك..
والضحكة الحلوة وباقي مزوحك..
يا صاحبي من كثر مطريك وأغليك..
صرت أتحلم فيك وأضحى ما أشوفك
\\\
أنت.. يإللي حبك بقلي.. كبير
لا يصيبك شك.. في حبي.. لك!!
يوم غيرك صار لإحساسي أمير
أنت من فوق البشر صرت الملك!!
وجيت أغني لك على اللحن القصير
الأماكن كلها مشتاقة لك!!
\\\
واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
ما أنسى صاحب ما نساني
لو طالت الغيبة وضاعت نواحية
بقى معي ما بين قلبي وعيني
والنفس من بد المخاليق تغلية
وأنشد عن أحوالة بعاصف سنيني
وأرتاح لازانت وطابت ليالية
\\\
لك ناس تحبك!
ولك عيون تفداك!
أهم شيء أنك بخير!
وتأكد ما راح أنساك!
\\\
أحبابنا دام على البال تطرون..
والقلب فيكم منشغل حيل مشتاق..
الله كتب في داخل القلب تبقون..
والقلوب الحلوة تخلي "الشوق شواق"
\\\
"جتني رسالة" رمزها يشرح البال
هزت شعوري يوم عيني قرتها
مشكور يا غالي يا أعز مرسال
شفت الرسالة غالية بس "غالي" إللي رسلها
\\\
فديت وقتن حط دربي صديق..
واحدن يضحك معي وأضحك معه
واحدن لا صار وسط القلب ضيق..
بالسوالف والمزايح وسعة
وإن حكى بإسلوبه الحلو الرقيق..
يسرق من الجوف قلبن يسمعه
\\\
لا تظن 
إني نسيتك
أو تركتك
أو جفيتك
أنا والرحمن
يدري
ما غليت أحد كثر
ما غليتك
\\\
بكرة بدخل المستشفى بسوي عملية بصدري بس لا تخبر أحد أوكي











إدعي لي









أبي أوسع قلبي, لأن حبك يزيد بقلبي ما عاد يحمل
\\\
ما هو جفا لو شفاتي عنك أبطيت
عمر الجفا ما راود النفس يمك
بإسم الغلا ساكن
وبالقلب حليت
بأقصى خفوقي
مسكنك يوم ضمك
لا ما أتخلى عنك
لو غبت وأبطيت
غلاك يسري بي مثل ما سار بدمك
\\\
أعاهدك بإللي خلقني وسواك
ويعاهدك قلب لو غبت صانك
والله ما أرخصك ولا أفكر أنساك
ومفقود قلبي كإنه بيوم هانك
لا ضاق صدرك وأزعجك جور دنياك
تكفى إعتبرني
أعز, وأغلى, وأوفى
من عرفت بزمانك
\\\


:::::::::::::::::::

هلا يامن تعلى في عيوني عن الغير...
هلا يامن بطيبه فوق كل الناس عالي

... إذا هان عليك أيام من غير سماع صوتي
بيهون عليك الخال لين تسمع خبر م

وتيتضيق عيني بالبشر وقت فرقاك
وأشوف كل الناس عقبك ولاشي
ياصاحبي وش هي حياتيبلياك؟؟؟؟؟


عجزت أفسر كيف أنا محتاجك 
وتعبت أمثل إني بخير وأنا أحتضر في غيابك



حزه غيابكأحاول أكتم إحساسي 
ولاأرسل رسالة شوق
لكن لك وحشة بقلبي
نستني الصبروالذوق

إذا كان همييرضيكم
أنا مهموم برضاكم
وإذا دمعي نزل مره
نزل من طول فرقاكم





« لو يعرف تلفونك وش فيني من الشوق كان حتى على الصامت تسمع ""ونيينة"" »
« حبيبي يا امل بكرا ليش الهجر سارحني بي قلبي الك ذكرا عزيزه ومهما تجرحني »
« الحب لغيرك حرام والبسمة لغيرك اجرام كتبت هالابيات وحبك بقلبي وسام »
« ذبحتني بكلمة ابيك عذبتني شلون اجيك يا تقول احبك يا تتركني اموت فيك »
« احلى لحظات العمر شوفت عيونك، واقسى لوعات الدهر لحظة بدونك. »
« الغريب انك معى وانت عنى بعيد والاكيد انك بقلبى مهما عنى تغيب »
« قالوا القمر .. قلت عالي .. قالوا الذهب .. قلت غالي .. قالوا حبيبي .. قلت دوم في بالي »
« الله يديم المحبة .. ويديم حبك لنا .. ونصير أحلى ثلاثة : الحب وأنت وآنا »

:::::::::::::::::::::
حرت وش أكتب لإنسان (.(حبيته).)
وعلى كل الناس والدنبا %بديته%
ضاع الكلام وضاع الشعر >>وبيته<<
أدري اني لو بعت لخاطره عيني
~: ماوفيته :~
سكن خفوقي وتربع فيه ,,وياليته,,
يدري أني من بد كل الكون *أغليته *

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

تسلم عيون بالمحبة خذتني
طال الزمان وماتغير هواها
تستاهل التقدير ياهي قدرتني
لكن أنا وشلون ألحق جزاها
من حسن حظي بالهوى بادلتني
حكم الزمن لوإنها فارقتني
لاهو خطأ مني ولاهو خطاها

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

قلبي أصيل وماظي الحب ماانــساه
والصاحب الغالي تشيله عيونـــي
<أشتاق له> وأشفق لـصوته وطــرياه
واقول هو: دنــــياي وشموع كونـــي
(رفيق دربي) ماتناسيت ذكـــراه
لوالعرب في رفقتهيعذلــــوني

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

ونين الشوق في صمتي,,
"نطق لحظه" "أنا مشتاق"
" أنا الملهوف" لو تدري
,,حنيني منبعه قلبي ,,
" حلفت " أبقى على ودي
أصون.. "العهد والميثاق"
ولو جفت بي عروقي تظل بدنيتي؛
غـااالي.,

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

أكذب عليك ان قلت يالصمت مشتاق..

شوقي يفوق الشوق ألفين مره..!!
ماهو بشوق إلا جنون بالاشواق

يزورني حزات وقلبي يسره..
إن قلت لك..
مشتــاق
مشتــــاق
مشتــــــاق
ماعبرت للشوووووق لو ربع ذره..!!

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

اليوم ماني خايف...اليوم بالذات،،،
خايف أنا بكرى...يجيني بدونك،،،
خايف يجي بكرى...وتبعد مسافات،،،
خايف يجي...وتغيب حتى شلونك،،،
بس الرجا لاغبت...ياصاحب الذات،،،
تكفى خيالي...إحفظه في جفونك!!!

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

من أمس قلبي خفقته ماهي بخير!!
من يوم غابت عن سماي بروقك
يومين وهمومي بقلبي طوابير..
وأنت الوله عيا يبلل عرووقك


كانه بخل؟؟




حول علي الفواتير


وكانه ثقل!!

" الله يلين خفوووقك "

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

زعلان لكن عارف شلون أراضيك
ماحد غيري يعرف طبع خلي
أدري علي زعلان وأوريك!!
شلون ترضى يابعد كل من لي
ودي أحط وسط عيني وأغطيك
عشان ماتبعد عن العين ملي
يالله ابتسم.. ذبحني تغليك
يكفي حبيبي زعل يكفي تغلي !!

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


احسدك يارسالة..في ثانيتين...
ومداك وصلتي له...
صرتي بين اغلا يدين
وتشوفك اجمل عينين
وتقراك احلى شفاة
بطلب منك حاجتين :
سلامي له توصلينه
وعلى خدة تبوسينة
وتقولي له وحشتني يانور العين

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


قدّمـت حبّـك علـى غيـره وبدّيتـه..
كن الزمن في يدينـه لـك مسلّمنـي..!
وحطّيت حملك على متنـي وشدّيتـه..
و وصّيتك إليا بدر منّي خطا ..لمني..!
تعبـت أطـارد غـرامٍ فيـك ناديتـه..
وتعبت أعيش الضحى والليل حالمنـي..!


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


يا شمس عمري دامك بعمري اشرقـت...

ليـه الجفـا مـن بينـنـا صــار عـايـق؟؟

ممكـن تذكرنـي حبيبـي متـى اشتـقـت؟

ونـذر ٍ علـي لاعـاف كـل الخـلايـق !!


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


قالوا: غريب وقلت:ويـن الغرابـه؟
مادام هذا المجتمع كلـه اغـراب
مادام جرح القلب كل(ن) رضابـه..
نبقى على طول الدهر مثل الاجناب..
كل الظروف اللي علينـا تشابـه..
الموت واحد والمنايـا لهااسبـاب!!!



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


احيـان اقـول العمـر باقـي لـقـدام...
واحيـان اقـول العمـر ضيعـت كلـه!!
العمـر كلـه هـم وجـروح واوهـام..
ضيقـه وحـزن وغـم دقـه وجـلـه!!
جرح(ن) من الحاضر وجرح(ن) من العام
هـم وألـم والفيـن عـلـه وعـلـه!!!


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


انت الوحيد اللي خفوقـي تمنـاك,,
وكل الذي تبغـاه منـى عطيتـك..
واليوم ماتت ضحكتي في زوايـاك,,
سليت سيفـك ليتنـي مارجيتـك..
طعنتني في سيف غـدرك بيمنـاك,,
لا وخسـاره ليتنـي ماهويـتـك
رح بطريقك صّـد قلبـي وخـلاك
مثلك مثل أي شي مّـر ونسيتـك!!!



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


تغلـى يحـق لـك التغلـي علـى مغليـك
تغلى ولـو تطلـب عيونـي تراهـا فـداك...
أنا وكل مـا أملـك حلالـك وبيـن يديـك..
تدلـل وآمـر ماتمنـيـت عــده جــاك..
ألا لعـن أبـو منهـو يزعلـك مايرضيـك..
وأنا والله إنـه مطلبـي بالحيـاة رضـاك..



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


ياطول صبري عليـك اليـوم ياخلّـي
مليت وأنا أنتظر عشرتـك تصفالـي
وإن كان طال الجفا ما أنت برفيقٍ لي
خلاص روح بطريقك مالـك ومالـي
مادام حبل الوصل من يـدك منحلّـي
أحسن لي أعطيك حبلك وأجمع حبالي
ولانيـب ندمـان لابالله خيـرٍ لــي
ياخوي أبا أرتاح وأشري راحة البالي



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


رد قلبي علي ماجـاه يكفيـه
مابقى فيـه عـرقٍ ماكويتـه!
يوم قلبي على كفيـي مهديـه
لك ولكـن خسـاره مارعيتـه!
مابقى في حياتي حلوٍ ارجيـه
ولابقى مـر فيهـا مارويتـه!
خل هرج الغلا ماودي اوحيـه
الغـلا لـو تبيعـه ماشريتـه!



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


أنا وين اروح وكل دربٍ مشيته هـمّ
جميع الدرووب أمنين ماجيت مهمومه!!
يقولون لاكثرت عليك الهمـوم فنـمّ
تناسى همومك والمقاديـر مقسومـه!!
خذلني زماني والزمن مابوجهـه دمّ
يهين الانسان لين يتضايق من هدومـه!!


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


كل يومٍ يمـر وفيـه ماشوفـك
ينقص العمر لو أسنينه طوالـي..
الحياة ان خلت يازين من شوفك
وش بها ياعساها مالهـا والـي..
إيه أحبك وأحبك وأعشق حروفك
والبعد عنك في حياتي ماطرالي..


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•



إنـ جيـــت أجــافيــــك ولا أخليــــــكـ..
أحــس فــي صــدري من الهـــم ضيــقـــه..
تخـــطي؟
وأســـامح؟
وأعتـذر لكـ ؟
وأراضيــك؟
لأن كـــذبك..
في عيـــوني حقــــــــيقه..!!


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


خبروه اني انا والقلـب ضـده
وان حبه مابقى لـه اي وجـود
وان هجرانه وتلويعـه وصـده
صار دافع لي اكثـر للصمـود
أتحمـل كـل ماقلتـه وقــده
والله اني قـد ماقـول وقـدوود
كـل بـابٍ يفتحـه والله لارده
واقهره حتى يضيق به الوجـود
ارفضه واقولها واعلـن بشـده
ان حبه مابقـى لـه اي وجـود


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


ايه .. احبك للاسف
وكل ما فيني اختلف
شي مني لك يبيك
وشي ما يرضى يجيك
شي لعيونك وقف !
وشي في وجهك عصف ..

للاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف ..!!

لامتى استحملك ..
كم سؤال
ما لقى عندك جواب
ومن غبائي.. اسألك!!


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


كل المواقف تهون لأبسط خيار
المشكله لا صار صعب اختياري
عقلي يقول اتخذ فيه القرار
وقلبي يقـول لا تهــور حـذاري
اسهر وبالي يحتوي كل الافكار
اسهر وصدري تشتعل فيه ناري
انـتـهى فيـنـي الامــل والانتظار
كم كـسـيت الـحـب و الحـب عاري


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•



روحي يا من ...
كنتي روحي
واخذي الماضي معاك
ما ابي شي يطريك ,,
لا الرسايل ..
لا ولا ذاك الكلام

ارحلي من قلبي يمكن
لو رحلتي احتريك ,,
وان رحلتي ارجعيلي

قلب صادق..
اشتريني بالحبه
وبالمحبه اشتريك ,,
وان رحلتي قاصده
ذل قلبي بالمحبه
ارحلي من غير رجعه
والا انا بدري عليك ,,


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


صبرت ولا لقيت الا الامانـي بينـك وبينـي
وبقايا احلام منثـورة تسطـر باقـي اوراقـه
تعبني هاجس الذكرى واظـن انـك نسيتينـي
عساها تكذب ظنونـي ونـار الظـن حراقـه
يهون البعد لـو طـول مـدام انـك تحبينـي
ويهون الجرح يا حبي ويهون الليـل وارهاقـه



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


يكفي تراني صحيت من اعذب احلامي
كان آخر احلام ليل الوهـم واجملهـا
اليوم انا احـاول أنقـذ باقـي ايامـي
أبغى الحقيقه ولاادري وين أحصلهـا
خليني امشـي لعـل الحـظ قدامـي
يمكـن بيـومٍ مـن الأيـام أقابلـهـا
ماابغاك عند الـوداع تـزوّد آلامـي
بعـض المواقـف ترانـي مااتحملهـا



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


عطيـــتني صــوره .. ولك صــورة غيــر..

حطيــت نفســك ملاك ومثـــالي..

معك اندفعت وجيـــت من غيـــر تفكيـــر..

معقــول أفكـــر وأنت وصلـــك خيــالي !!



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


صاحبي حتى جروحك كل ما غابت فقيـده
من غلاك عجزت اميز قساوتـك وليانـك
ليه أغني للقمر والفجـر وسنينـي جديـده
جيت ادور عن ربيع العمر واغراني زمانك
لايهمنـك ليـال البـرد واشواقـي وقيـده
كل ما ضاق المدى بخطاك تستاهل مكانـك


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


مـا تـشـفـي اوجـاع الـجـفـا (كـيـف حـالـي)
لـو نـهــا عـقــب الـبـطــا مـسـفـهـلــه
ابـعـد وانـا شـفـنـي عــن الـقــرب سـالــي
يــا الاجــودي لا تــزود الـطــيــن بــلــه
وش فـايــدة قــربــه وكــنــه ظــلالــي
دايـم مـعـي لـكــن عـجــزت اسـتـظـلــه


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


من عشق مثلي عشيـرٍ مايعانـي
والله ان اتبين في عيونـه شقاتـه
ثبت اقدامي على العشق وجفانـي
واقفت ايامي وانا ارجيه الإلتفاته
وإن نويت اجفاه كلم ثـم عطانـي
كل عـذرٍ يوهـم القلـب بغلاتـه
آآآه لو يدري عن اللي بالمحانـي
وآآه لو يدري عن الشوق وبياتـه
كان خلا كل من حولـه وجانـي
وكان ماقصـر معـي بواجباتـه
ما وصل فينـي وعيّـا مانسانـي
ويش اسوي بغالي(ن) هذي سواته


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


امرتدلل وشوف ارضاي فـي عينـي
حاجتك لوهي على روحـي امبديهـا
اضحك وسولف وحط ايديك في ايديني
والسالفـه جرهـا وابعـد تواليـهـا
واياك تزعل علـى وتتـرك ايدينـي
والله لزعـل علـى الدنيـا مافيهـا


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


عـدنــي فـــي عـالــم الـعـشـاق مـتـوفـي
وانسنـي لا بـارك الله فيـك وش جاابـك؟
الجـروح انـواع وانـت جروحـك تكـفـي
تجـعـل المـجـروح مـمــا فـيــه يـرتـابـك
لــو تـحـس بلهـفـتـي وتـقــول واتـوفــي
والله اني في سما الاشواق لا اطغى بك
لكـن اسمـع؟ خلنـي فـي احمـاك متـوفـي
او تـعــال وشـوفـنـي وشـلــون بحـيـابـك



`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•


مادام ماتعـرف مواجيبـك ولا تعـرف حقـوق
ولاتقـدر طلبـت المسكيـن لـيـش اتحالـفـه
ان قلت فوق تقول تحت..وان قلت تحت تقول فوق
يعنـي غرامـك يالمعنّـا راي قلبـي اتخالفـه؟!
والله لو به في الهوى دستـور حامـي للحقـوق
انك فـي قلبـي ماخـذٍ تسعيـن الـف امخالفـه


`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•`•.¸¸.•¯`• •._.•

----------


## بيسان

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
مسجات مصريه.. 
..............................

مسجات مصريه..وأتمنى تعجبكم..

حبك بطحني عالحشيش ... ومن غيرك مأقدرش أعيش ... أحنا جوز جزم وفردة وحدة متمشيش 

قطعني حتة حتة وأرميني لأي قطة ... أنا كنت بأحب واحد دلوقتي بأحب ستة 

حبيبي قالي بحبك قلتله أتنيل ... دا الحب في القلب مش في التليفون يامنيل 

أنا وأنت شجرة توت ... أنا فرع دهب وأنت فرع ياقوت ... واللي يفرقنا يارب يموت 

اللي بأحبهم أتنين ... الأول أنت ... أيه بتدور على أيه ؟؟ ... التاني برضه أنت 

الهس بس هس ... هوا لازم يحس ... هوا عمال بيتخن .. أنا عمال أخس 

ياللي وريت الفؤاد أيام أليمة ... أنت والفؤاد ... عالجزمة القديمة 

الحب في قلبي زي الكوسة ... وأن كان حبيبك جنبك قوله هات بوسة 

يامساء الخير والتجلي ... حسب التوقيت المحلي 

الرسالة دي ليك ... على الله يتمر فيك ... وتجيب الفلوس اللي عليك يامعفن 

الحلو حلو ولو لسه صاحي من النوم ... والمعفن معفن ولو غسل وشوه كل يوم 

اقلب القدرة على فمها ... يتدلق الفول منها 

حبيبي ياللي أحبه قلتله أتنيل ... جربتك في الحب طلعت أكبر عيل 

يادابحني برمشك على سهوه ... دوبلي صباعك في القهوة 

أجيبلك هدية تاخدها ببساطة ... وفي عيد ميلادي تسوق العباطه


:::::::::::::::::::::::::
*&%# مسجـــــــات شوق وولـــــه #%&* 
...............................



لا تحسب من غاب عن العين.... غاب عن الخاطر....ترى والله وحشتونا.... والقلب صابر.

لك وحشه في داخلي مالها حد... في غيبتك كل المشاعر تنادي... كل الوجوه لو عني تصد اقول روحوا لاتردون عايدي... الا انت لك اشتــاق ولك شوق من جد احس لك وحشه تقطع فؤادي .. 

الغريــب انك معي وانت بعيد..والاكيد انك بقلبي للابد.. والعجيب اني مع ذكرك سعيد..باحتري شوفتك ولومابها وعد


لا غبت وابعدت لاتحسبني عديـــم احساس ..تدري في غيابك مانسيتك يااعز الناس... 


وين القمر غاب عن سمانا.. وين الصوت الي يجدد لقانا... نشتاق له ونخاف ينسانا..


دمعي على الخد سايل ..انتظر منك رسايل ..اكتب بالقلم السايل..احبـــك بكل الوسايل..


كان فيه وحش .. وكانت فيه تونا ..ووحش حب تونا .. وصارو وحشتونا..


المشكله قلبي حنون ..وانت عليه ماتهون..لو تجرح القلب صدقني مابنساك..


ارسلت القمر ينور طريقك.... رجع زعلان ...قلتله وش مالك .. قال.نوره اعماني ..


لاتحسب الي مايدق عليك ..لاهي وناسيك..ترى بقلبه وعمره يفديك..


امنتك الله لايطول غيابك ..وش تنفع الدنيا بليا وجودك..يمكن غيابي مايسبب عذابك..لكن عذابي ياعذابي صدودك..حاسب ضميرك لاتعجل عتابك..وين الاماني وين باقي وعودك..غالي وتبقى غالي في غيابك..لكن يزيد من غلاتك وجودك..

ياوحشني عطني رنه ..خلي الدنيا جنه..بتلاقى الاعمي فتح والاخرس غنى...


بعدك والله اتعبني.. وصوتك والله واحشــني..تاكد انك في قلبي وحبك دنيتي وهلي..


غبت عنا وعذراناك .. وبولهنا انتظرناك يالله ارسـل رساله .."" بســـــراحه فقدناك""..


احاول اكتم احساسي .. ولا ارسل رساله شوق.. لكن لك وحشه بقلبي ..تنسيني الصبر والذوق..


مسائك حب ياعيوني ..جلستك كيف من دوني..انا دونك الم وحزن ..ودمعي دوم بعيوني ..


لاكلمه ولا الو ... ولا رساله من الحلو ..ياربي مين زعلو ...وعلينا غيرو ..


تاخرنا على الغالين ..لكن مانسيناهم ..منازلهم سواد العــين ...ووسط القلب شلناهم ..



لـــــو الغــــلــى تذيــعه نشـرات الاخـــــبار تسمـــع خبر غلاتك خبر عاجل بالجــــزيــــره....
¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨
¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ 
¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨

ما هو بكيفي غيابي والعذر مني
ترى العمر ما يجي على هوى الساري
البارح أغلى القصايد فيك عزني
هونتها شوي لكن ما طفت ناري
قلت الصبر لو ظروفي عنك حدني
مصيري ألقاك أنا لو طول غيابي 

¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨
¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ 
¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨

أشتاق لك والقلب ما هو بيديني
أنت الحبيب ومالنا غيرك أحباب
عن حب غيرك تايب من سنيني
ولاشك قلبي عن غلاك "أنت" ما تاب
غلاك بالدنيا ترى مبتليني
لا غاب زولك كل شي غاب

¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨
¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ 
¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨

ما كل غالي بالقصايد نوفيه
بعض الغلا في داخل~ القلب~ ذكراه 
دايم لكل إنسان "ميزة" تحليه
وأنت بعيني شي ما ألحق أقصاه
الله يطول عمر *قلبك* ويحييه
لشخص يشوفك أنت أجمل #هداياه#

¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨
¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ 
¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨


لبيك يا اللي تطلب القلب لبيك
لو تختفي قلبي يجيك ويدلك
دامك زرعت الشوق في قلب مغليك
وصرت لي خل وأصبحت خلك
اطلب تدلل يا عسى الخلق تفديك

¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨
¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ ¦¤™¨¨°°¨¨™¤¦ 

•
انا من بعدك اتالم 
انا من بعدك تايه وحيد
انا من بعدك اتعذب
انا من بعدك ضايق الخلق ومتملل
انا من بعدك اصيح باسمك 
انا من بعدك دنيا الحزن والهم
الكل ياخذ الدرس مني ويتعلم
تدورس الحب ودروس الامل من بعد
فرقى الاحبه
احبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
•
•
احبك كثر مااحبك ولاادري ولاتدري
احبك كثر مايقطف خيالك ظلمة ايامي
احس حروفي تكرهني ليا من غبت عن حبري
وليا مني كتبت اسمك
احس بضحكة ابهامي ابحلم بك على كيفي
مدام الحلم بك عذري 
وعليك انت ياحبي 
وتجي وتفسر احلامي
•
•
لاضاق صدري قلت وين الرسايل
صار المسج علاج صدري اذا ضاق
غير الرسايل مافي يدينا وسايل
علها تخف الشوق في قلب مشتاق
فيني الوله جيشه سوا الهوايل
اصبر واشوف الصبر ماعاد ينطاق
•
•
أحبك فلا تسأليني عن الماضي
متى 
وكيف
شتاء
أم صيف
فلقد اكتشفت أن عمري
قبل حبك
كذب وزيف
•
•
اني احبك كما تحب الطيور الطيران
وكما تجلب الحشيشة الهذيان
وكما تشعرنا الخمور بالغثيان
فلا تستغربي حبي لك
فانا بصدق
العاشق الولهان
•
•
أناجيت اعشقك نبض ومشاعر,واذامااعشقك اكون تمثال
أناجيت استفز رضاك من فرقاك
اذاأنا ما همت بك عاقل لأنى كنت اعشقك بخبال 
اناماكنت احبك كنزوه اناكنت اعشقك موت
ابي قلبك يحس انه فقد بمحبته انسان ملكته من هدب عينه وخسرت رضاه بهمالك
صحيح ان الفراق قاسى ولكن الوصال محال
•
•
ياللي حرمت القلب مبطي
من الصوت لا تحرمة هالحين رد الرساله
ايام عمري معك لحظات
وتفوت وش تنتظر لا ضاع عمري
بداله يعني عشان اسمك
على القلب منحوت ماعاد تسأل صاحبك كيف حاله
•
•
أنا عشقتك والذي ياقف على عـلم الخفا
أسرح معك كني طفل يفرح الى منه دله
قمت استفز شعورها بـ" عن ما سلف ربك عفا"
حبك نسفته وانطوى ماعاد بي شوق ووله
قالت تركّد واثقة حبك "ذهب" وجه وقفا
ماجاء على بالي أشك والشك لو تسمح شله
•
•
هذي الرسالةمن أسيرك وغاليك
ياليت تقـراها على قد مهـلك
والله مافيه بالبشر من يساويك
لا بين خلانك ولا بين أهلك
وأقسم بمن صـورك و حط الحلا فيك
عهـد علي ماأنسـى
غلاتك وقـدرك
•
•
و غديت بدرب حبك وش يصير
كم سفينه ضاعت بعرض البحر
ولو نزل دمعي على شانك غزير
يستحق الورد رشات المطر
ولوبقيت الليل من شانك سهير
تستلذ العين لأجلك بالسهر
ولوفؤادي كل ماشافك يطير
من يلوم الطيرفي حب الشجر
•
•
تدري وش عيبي أنا؟
أني معك ذقت الهنا ...
صرت ما أفرح بدونك!.
ولا اقدر أفارق عيونك!.
وان غبت عني انفعل..
وان حضرت احتفل..
تحملي شوي
وش ذنبي انا؟
دامك الوحيد اللي
يعنيلي الهنـا
•
•
أخذت حبي وودي وكل أحاسيسي الرقيقه
ترى قلبي على قدي وإنت دليت طريقه
تبي جوابي وردي ومشاعري عالحقيقة
لو هي ظروفي بيدي مأغيب عنك دقيقة
ولو كل هالكون ضدي نجمك مايطفى بريقة
•
•
قلبي قسمته ياهوى البال بالنص
نصفه بجوفي وانت بيديك نصه
لاغبت عني يبتدي الحال ينقص
واسهر وتبدا مع الاحزان قصه
ياليتني في لجنة التعليم مختص
لحط " لمنهج الحب حصه "
•
•
أحسدك
يارسالة

صرتي بين أحلى إيدين
وتشوفك أجمل عينين
وتقراك أحلى شفتين

ومدامك وصلتي له
بطلب منك حاجتين
1: سلامي له توصلينه
2: وعلى رأسه تبوسينه
•
•
احبك حب مايوصف 
ولو قلت انا ماحبك ترى كذاب 
بس الخجل يمنعني اصارحك لو قليبي ذاب 
تحكيني اقول لك سم تامرني اقولك تم 
تعاندني انا ماقدر احنا لازم نكون احباب
احبـــــــــــــــــك 
•
•
أنا بداخلي شي نفسي 
أبوحه!!
مدري ((تصدقني)) أو تقول
((كذاب))؟؟
راعي الرساله ترى أنت 
،،روحة،،!!.
أنت النظر له وأنت رمشه
والأهداب!
أنت الذي ((حزنك)) يسبب
جروحه!
وانت (( الوحيد)) اللي تعالجة
أذا كثرت حزونة!!
•
•
"أجمل حياتي"
لحظتي يوم أكلمك
"وأصدق دموعي"
دمعتي يوم فرقاك
"ذقت العسل"
وقلت هذي طبوعك
"والشوق حرك"
خافقي حيل وأغلاك
نقشت وسط القلب كامل حروفك
قلي امانه كيف أنا
أقدرأنساك..

----------


## بيسان

•
•
بعض البشر عالي مقامه 
ولو غاب مثل النقوش اللي بقت في حجرها
عيت تروح اخلاص للي حفرها 
وأنا بقلبي نقش من سيد الاصحاب 
فجر ينابيع الغلا واحتكرها
•
•
عشقت الحب من اسمك
وشفت الكون بعيونك
ترى دمي جرى بدمك
ومالي روح من دونك
وبكل اخلاص

حبيتــــــــــك

امير الروح سميتك
لو اهدي لك نظر عيني
ابد ما اظن اني وفيتك
•
•
لــــــــو فرضــــــــــــنـــــا
الكون بكفي اليمين...؟
والناس بكفي الشمال...؟
والبحر بجوفي أسير...
وخادمي ذاك الأمير
لــو فرضـــنـــأ كل ما قلته يصير..؟
وأمتلكت الكل بكفوف الخيال
صــدقــنـــي بــشوفــتــك
ارميهم جميـــع
مثل طفل صغير رمى ألعابه..يوم قالت له أمــه : تعـــــال

::::::::::::::::::::::::



لعنبـو قصـة غــرام كــل ابـوهـا كلمتـيـن 
ابتدينـا عنـد احـبـك وانتهيـنـا عـنـد بــاي 
تـونـا مامشيـنـا فالـهـوى لوخطـوتـيـن 
وانتها الموضوع كله حتـى ماعـرف وش خطـاي 
وأنتهت قصّة حياتي بكـل سهولـه 
ويـن احبك؟ويـن اريدك؟ويـن ساكـن فـي حشـاي 



تسالني ليه انا دايم حزين
تسالني عن سبب هذا العذاب
قصتي قصه طويله من زمان
قصتي عمر الطفوله والشباب
البدايه جرح في قلبي دفين
والنهايه مالها عندي جواب



من عيوني ماطلبــت إلا القليـــل
حـاضـر وممنـــون عنـك بأبـتــعــد
بأنسحـب بصمــت مابتـــرك دليــل
وأوعــدك بنســاك وانسـى للأبــد
لاتظــن البعـــد عنــك مستحيـــل !
لا ورب الكــون واتـحـــدى بعـــد



قدرت أنساك في وهمي
وفي الواقع تعبت أنساك
قدرت أنساك في بوحي 
وفي صمتي ألم ناداك
أنا اللي كنت لك وحدك
وضعت اليوم من بعدك
وسط قلبي نقشت اسمك 
ووسط عيني غدت رسمك
أنا بيدي سقيتك حب 
وأنا بيدي كسرت الكاس؟





عجزت اضحك على نفسى 
واقول انى تناسيتك
عجزت القى مع غيرك 
غرام عنك يلهينى





إذا طبعك كذا ما أبيك..
بترضى وإلا مايرضيك..
نصيحة لاتزودها،،ترى أسويها،،وأخليك!!
أنا كلي أجي لاجيت..
( وأبيع الدنيا لي حبيت ) 

ولكن تدري وش عيبي؟؟
إذا صديت أنا،،صديت






مدري علامي صرت
ضايق ومليت ..
قعدت افكر في زمان
مضى لي ..
وسال دمعي فوق خدي 
وصديت..
صدت حزين غربلته
الليالي..
لا شك ماراح انساك مهما
تناسيت ..
ورقمك بدقه كل" ما ضاق بـــالـــي"..





والله مااشرقت شمس ولاغربت
إلا وذكرك مقرون بانفاسي .. 
ولاشربت لذيذ الماء من ظمأ
إلا ولقيت خيال منك في كاسي ..
ولاجلست الى ربعي احدّثهــــم
الا وكنت حديثي بين جلاســي ..




هـذا الـذي من بـد خـلق اللـه اغليـه
هـذا الـذي اطلـب من اللـه رضـاتـه
هـذا الـذي يـانـاس انا امـوت فيــــه
واضيـع لامـن قـال انـي حيــاتــــه





وش يقـول اللـي تعـود يلتقيــــك
يـوم عمـره مالقـى عقبــك غــلا
مـاقـدر في بعـدك الا يحتــريـــك
وماعـرف فـي غيبتـك غير الـولا
كـم تمنـى بالـوفـا لـو يحتـويــــك
في خفـوق بأصـدق الـود امتـــلا
لـو بيـديـه بس لـو يقـدر يجيــــك
مايحـول الـوقـت دوونـه والمــلا




اتحــرى 
فـي زمـانـي
ســـاعتيــــــن :
* سـاعـة اتصـالـه
* وسـاعـة جيتـــه
واحـــترق
فـي كـل سـاعـة 
مــرتيـــــــن :
* خوفي ينـسى
* او تطـوول غيبتـه
بـس اشـــوفـه
تعتـرينــــي 
رجفتيـــــــــن :
* رجفـه الفـرحـة
* ورجفـه هيبتـــه
مـات قلبـي بالخــلايـق
مــوتتيـــــــن :
* يـوم شفتـه 
* ويـوم روحـي حبتــه


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
صباح الورد متعطر بعطرك
أقدم لك كلمة أحبك
مع مشاعر ماتهدك
وهمس يذوب على خدك
وشوق يغني على قلبك
وعيون بس خاطرها تشوفك
وإذن ماتريد تسمع غير صوتك
ولي قلب يصون حبك
وماقدر أقول شي ثاني غير اني
~ أحبك موت ~

حاكني بأقوى تعابير
" الكــــــلام "
للفرح باسلوب تكفى دلـــــــني.!
وضمني بأدفى مراسيل " الغــــــرام "
ومن شتات الوقت يمك لمــــــني .!
خلني طفل على صدرك " ينــــــام "
غير قــــــــربك يالغلا ماهمني .!

سطرت أحروف المحبه غـلا وأشـواق
للغالي اللي وسط القلـب ماأخـذ محلـه 
ناديتك حبيبي لا تتـرك القلـب يشتـاق
هات الفـرح والبعـد مـا أقـواه خلـه 
يانبض شعري يااسم داخل القلب خقـاق
أنت الحبيب اللـي قلبـي مايـوم ملـه 
لوأكتب أحساسي تضيـق بـه الأوراق
أنت الشعر وريح العطـر والغـلا كلـه

فيني ألم غربه مع فرقا أعز الناس
سفينه تايهه تبحث عن موانيها
ذكرتك يوم ودعتك وضاقت فيني الأنفاس
بكت عيني على فرقاك لكن..من يواسيها؟
حرام أشوف أفراحي بأقدام الألم تنداس
أداري دمعة هلت ومالي ..غير أداريها!!

أبغيك مثل الــورد في الروح مزروع
والروح والاحساس والنفس بيتك
أبغيك مثل الــنور في العين مطبوع
وأنظرك يوم أشتاق شوفك فديتك
أبغيك مثل الــطير له صوت مسموع
صوت يداعب مسمعي لو "بغيتك"

لو هبوب الريــح طير جادلـــــك 
قلت لك غطيه ولا ظفريــــــــــــه
ولو زلال الما يلامس شفتــــــك
انقهرت وقلت لا لا تشربــــــيه
ولوشعاع الشمس لامس وجنتك
قلت غطي وردها لا تحرقيــــــــــه
مابـــــي الا وسط قلبي أسجــــنك 
وما اسمح الا ايديني اتلامس يديه

يــــاللي بحنـــــانــــك تنتهـــي كـــل ا لأ و جــــا ع
أ نت ا لو حيــــــــد بدنيتــــي شي ضــــــر و ر ي
حبــــك ملكنــــي واستقـــر بين الأ ضــــــــــــلا ع
وا نفــــاســـك ا لعــذبــه عبيـــر و عطــــــــو ر ي

يا شمس عمري دامك بعمري اشرقـت...
ليـه الجفـا مـن بينـنـا صــار عـايـق؟؟
ممكـن تذكرنـي حبيبـي متـى اشتـقـت؟
ونـذر ٍ علـي لاعـاف كـل الخـلايـق !!
ودي اسلي خاطري .. باجتماعه
وأروي فؤادي من غلاه .. وحنينه
ودي على شوفه ولو .. ربع ساعة
لا غاب عني يسأل .. القلب وينه
ارتاح في قربه واحب .. استماعه
وافرح لا شفت طلة .. جبينه

يقولون الــهوى نظره يقولون الهوى أحلام
يقولون الــهوى همسه تذوب خافق فيهـــــا
يقولون الــهوى دنيا تضمنها الغلا بهيـــــام
يقولون الــعشق سلطه ولا تقدر تقاويهـــــا
ولكني أشوف اليوم خداع وبعثره وأوهـام
مثل غشوه على قلبك على عينك تغشيهـــا
مثل كذبه تصدقها معاها دارت الأيـــــــام
مثل فكره على بالك بها نفسك تمنيهـــــــا

وعدتني تمسح بيدينك دموعي .. 
وخليتني من اقسى جروحي انوح !!! 
عطيتك قلب ينبض بالمحبه 
وشيدت لك من حنان قلبي صروح 
ماني براجيك ترجع لدنيتي .. 
دامك مفارق درب الهوى مفتوح 
ودمعـــــتي ...
لا تشيل هم دمعتي 
بتمحي بقابا عشقي لقلبك وتروح ..
غلطة عزيز النفس بداية قصتي 
صحيت ولقيت بقلبي ملااااااااين الجروح ..

اتصل بي واسأل وسلم دام عيني منك مقهورة
هاجرني ليش ما ترحم فرحتي وياك مكسورة
من سنة في الحب تتكلم وانت جاهل علم دستوره
والله أنك صرت ما تفهم في معاني الحب وبحوره
غصب لاخليك تتعلم تحترم هالقلب وشعوره

كل المواقف تهون لأبسط خيار 
المشكله لا صار صعب اختياري 
عقلي يقول اتخذ فيه القرار 
وقلبي يقـول لا تهــور حـذاري 
اسهر وبالي يحتوي كل الافكار
اسهر وصدري تشتعل فيه ناري 
انـتـهى فيـنـي الامــل والانتظار 
كم كـسـيت الـحـب و الحـب عاري

أحلى لحظه بالدنيا....

كف يلمس كف!
وعين تذوب في عين!!
وكلمة (أحبك) بين أثنين.!!!

::::::::::::::::::::::::::
للناجحين احلى مسجات 
.................
تهانينا بنجاحك
رفعت الراس بين 
كل الناس بشهادتك
مبروك لك النجاح



ياعسى الفرحة تحيك
بنجاحك وتفوقك وشهادتك
الفرحةبقلبىوقلوب تهنيك
مبروك



تعلن مدرسة......عن نجاح
الطالب......في جميع المواد
تمنياتنا بمزيد الاجتهاد





بمناسبة النجاح نرسل 
باقة حب مع 
سلة بوسااااات 
نسكبها على أجمل 
خد يملكه أغلى بشر





مشتاق أضمك حيل 
وأتنفس أنفاسك 
وأبارك لك 
بمناسبة نجاحك





من قالك إني في عيدأو إني سعيد
يوم نجاحك هوالعيد وكل عام وإنت بعمر جديد






أقدم لك هديه 
بمناسبة اجتياز السنه الدراسيه
وبوسةلأحلىخدود وردية




ناس تنتظر عيد الفطر 
وناس تنتظر عيد الاضحي
وانا انتظر يوم نجاحك في كل لحظه





تذكرتك وانا سالي 
وضاق الخاطر المشروح 
وحارت عبرتي في جفن عيني 
وانحدر منها كلمة الف مبروك



سلام مرتفع وتهنئة بالنجاح
من قلب مندفع 
ما ضاق بل متسع 
لصديق محبوب
وحبه فوق كل الحدود



مو مهم 
انك بعيد 
المهم 
انك بخير 
والاهم 
انك 
نجحت
والف مبروك 





أدري 
بس أنت ماتدري 
وابيك تدري 
انك نجحت وهذي كلمة (مبروك )
ياعيوني.. 





بكل هدوء .. 
وبكل محبه .. 
اسمع الكلمة اللي تبيها 
الف مبروك النجاح يالغالي






أبتدي: بكلمة مبروك 
آه منك يالمحبوب وانتهي: 
بكلمة موفق ودي لوأكثرأقول




ياصاحب القلب الحنون,
ياساكن وسط الجفون،
يامالك نور العيون،
ألف مبروك نجاحك.



ا
ا
ا
ال
ال
ال
ال
الف
الف
الف
الف
الف مبروك
الف مبروك
الف مبروك
الف مبروك
(النجاح)


خبر عاجل : 
1- أكدت مصادر 
2- أمنيه 
3- أن 
قارئ الرساله : 
ناجح (الف مبروك)




كشفت حقيقتك 
ماتوقعتك كذا 
ليش ما قلتلي انك 
ناجح ياقمر

----------


## بيسان

::::::::::::::::::::::::
ღ♥ღلو حتى تزعلين وتصدين وماتتكلمينღ♥ღ 


لو حتى تزعلين
وتصدين وماتتكلمين
اسمع صوتك وأحس وش كثر فيني تحبين
والا صح انتي ما تدرين
اني بقلبي اسمع وبه احس بالحنين
وهذا حال العاشقين
دوم اتذكر وش كنتي لي تقولين
واعيد كلامك مره ومرتين
انتي يا دلع العذارى ياكل الزين
يامنية الأيام والسنين





لو نسيت كل الاسامي
وعن اسمي صرت ماني داري
ومحد باسمه اقدر انادي
بقوم اسأل عنك وانا مدري وش اسمك
بس اوصف لهم شكلك
ياحبيبتي من شافك ما نسى رسمك
وشلون لو عرف خلقك
معذور والله من حبك






ياهوى الخريف
مر على قلبي وجبلي معك ريحة الوليف
القلب من دونها صاير رهيف
جبلي ريح عيونها من دون ما تقول كيف
جبلي صورة خدها وخشمها سلالة السيف
ابطلب منك طلب مع ان فيه تكليف
ابيها كلها والله ان قصدي شريف






مهب من عادتي نشر ماعندي من أسرار
والله اني صرت محتار
بس اخيرا اتخذت القرار
بنشر كل ما قلت فيك من اشعار
وابعلنها للغادي والمار
اني احبك ياللولو المحار
كود حبك لي يزود ومايجار
واحجزك لروحي عشان محدن وجهه لك يدار





أجمع احزانك وهمك والعذاب .... 
وهلها في وسط صدري هلها ..... 
لا تخاف من الملامه والعتاب ..... 
دام انا راضي سيوفك سلها .... 
فدوتك روح تحبك ما تهاب .... 
تتجه للموت لو تأشر لها .... 
تمشي بشورك ولو شورك خراب ... 
لعنبو روح تعاند خلها .... !! 






قلبك اللي يلبس الحب في صدق ووفا . 
مالحقني فيك شك ولا منه شكيت.
أدري انك اجمل العشق واصدق من وفا . 
وأدري اني فيك قصرت وانت اللي عطيت . 
وأدري انه لازعل قلبك وجيتك عفا . 
اتجاوز جرح الاشواق لامني قسيت.. ! 






علمتني فن السهر في لياليك ! 
وسحرتني بمداعبك وابتسامك !
ايماني بحبك سبب رغبتي فيك ! 
تآمر واطيعك ما سألتك علامك ! 
حتى حياتي غيرتها مباديك ! 
واصبح فوق الكل يا حبيبي مقامك !






تذكر صاحبك وأرجع
تقرب له ولو بالصوت
على أخر نفس واقف 
تجي وإلا يجيه الموت
وأشوف الموت أحرص منك
وأشوف انك تبي موته
وأخاف إنك بعد موته
تحن وتفتح التابوت
وأخاف من القهر يقفل
بوجهك باب تابوته






انا روحك انا بوحك انااللي
في هواك اهيم وابني عالي
صروحك انا صدقك
واتا ظنك وانا المكتوب في دنياك
وغيري ما درى عنك
انا تاج الوفا المحسوس
وطوق العاشق الملبوس
وزهره مشرده في الريح
تبي تلمك تبي الدنيا تكون
عيون وانت النون
وتضمك





لعنبـووو قصـة غــرام كــل ابـوهـا كلمتـيـن 
ابتدينـا عنـد احـبـك وانتهيـنـا عـنـد بــااااي 
تـونـا مامشيـنـا فالـهـوى لوخطـوتـيـن 
وانتها الموضوع كله حتـى ماعـرف وش خطـاي 
ونتهت قصّة حياتي بكـل سهولـه
ويـن احبك؟ويـن اريدك؟ويـن ساكـن فـي حشـاي 





الغايب اللي غيابه زاد عن حده..!
ليته درابي غيابه وين وداني؟؟!
غاب وتركني وحيد وخافقي هده..
يكتبني الحزن من عقبه ويقراني..
وكان الغلا والوفا والحب ما اسده
معذوور لامرني عجل وتعدااااني...





أدري انّك يا حبيبي من زمانِِ 
لـــــي تــــــخون 
وادري انك ما يهمّك 
ان زعـــــلت ولاّ رضيـــــت
وادري ان الوقت ظالم وإنـّك 
أظلم من يكــــــون
صاحت عيوني الفقيره دمعها 
أدمــى الجفــــون
ما غفت لحظه جفوني من زمانٍ
مــــا غفيــــــت




دخــلو دكاتره وسط قلبـي يبغون يشوفونه
لقوك وشهقو{{ الله ياماحلا عيونه}}
قلت هالانسان ارجوكم لاتقربونه
قالو هو مسبب تعب قلبك ومسبب طعوووووونه
رديت وقلت :ياهـــــووووووه 
حــلاله وانا كلي فدا عيـــونه





أدور لك كلام أجمل و لا أجمل من كلام القلب ؛؛
و عمر القلب ما يكذب نهار يكلم أحبابه
أطير لك حمام البال و أفقد كل ليله سرب ؛؛
يمسيه الورق في حضنه الدافي و يدفى به
شعوري لو نثرته للهبايب كل جرح هب ؛؛
و عنيت الهوى و أهل الهوى و الحب متشابه




اختلف وياك في بعض الأمور 
واتفق معاك في شي كثير
ان زعلت ارضيك ماعندي غرور
الجفا مابيننا شي خطير 
وان حصل من بعضنا اية قصور
مكملينه بــ/ الوفا وطيب الضمير 
انت اغلى الناس وان كانوا حضور
قلت حبك هو الأول والأخير






سطرت أحروف المحبه غـلا وأشـواق
للغالي اللي وسط القلـب ماأخـذ محلـه 
ناديتكـ حبيبي لا تتـركـ القلـب يشتـاق
هات الفـرح والبعـد مـا أقـواه خلـه 
يانبض شعري يااسم داخل القلب خقـاق
أنت الحبيب اللـي قلبـي مايـوم ملـه 
لوأكتب أحساسي تضيـق بـه الأوراق
أنت الشعر وريح العطـر والغـلا كلـه

----------


## بيسان

.............. "هونتها "
لكنها عيت تهون.....
.
لا قلت راح الهم ألقاه قدام.
فيني ألم ما مر في قلب مطعون.....
وفيني حزن مانشاف بعيون الأيتام.
عاقل ولكن طحت في وقت مجنون.....
الوقت ضدي والحبايب والأيام.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
خذني على قد تفكيري وجاملني!!
يكفيني اللي مضى من وقتي القاسي...
أبيك لا خانت الأيام تسندني...
أبيك ذخر الليالي لا ضعف باسي...
أمنتك الله:. تكفى!! لاتضيعني...
وأنت وضميرك..تصرف يا بعد راسي.!!.
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
عوّد علي بدافي الصوت "لاأموت"...
عطني حنان الصوت لو ما "تجيني"
ياليت ماأسمع غير صوتك ولا" صوت"
صوتك يحرك كل "الإحساس فيني"
وش ينفعك "لا جتك" روحي "في تابوت"
قالوا"توفّى"ومطلبه كان>صوتك>!!
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
انهد حيلي من عذاب "انتظارك"!!!
وأضنيت" جرحي"ماأبي (الناس يدرون)1!
أرمي سلاحي وأعترف ("بانتصارك")1
(بكيت)!!!
وأنا اللي كنت أضحك على اللي "يحبون"!!!
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: جمر الهوى لو ما
طفيته حرقني
وجمر الغلا لو
ما اشتعلته تألمت ..
اشتاق لك دام ربي
خلقني ..
وابيك تفهمني
لو تكرمت ..
انا اقسم بعزة من خلقك
وخلقني
لو منت غالي
ما جبرني القلب
وكتبت...



تــعالي غيري لون الليالي
مثل ماغير أحساسك كياني
((غرامك))
حلم نور لي وجودي
((غرامك))
كل شيء في زماني
((غرامك))
دم يسري في عروقي
وبأسمك ينبض الخافق معاني
أنا اللي كثر حبي لك أحبك
أنا اللي فيك
كنت .. ولازلت .. وببقى
مـــجنون و أنـــانــي


من أمس قلبي خفقته ماهي بخير..
من يوم غابت عن سمايه بروقك..
يومين وهمومي بقلبي طوابير..
وأنت الوله عيا يبلل عروقك..
كانه بخل..؟
حول علي الفواتير...!!
وكانه ثقل..يلين الله خفوقك..""


تلف هالدنيا على الناس وتدور..
والزمن عندك توقف ولا دار..!
أدري مقصر بس لاصرت مجبور..
ودي تسامحني على حكم الاقدار..
كني بدونك..عقد لاصار منثور..
وش يجمع المنثور دام الزمن جار..!!"


وش هالكون بعدك
علمني وش يكون؟؟
وش هي الدنيا بدونك غير صمت وسكون!
الصبح شاحب!
والليل تملاه الظنون!
والزوايا موحشه!(فاقده قلب حنون)
عادي كل هالناس عندي يروحون او يجون . .
الا انت غير كل هالناس
" روحتك ماتهون "


يا صــاحبــي
عسـى البشـر مـن فـدايــاك
وعســى الزمــن يا غــايتــي ما يضــرك
البعــد ما يبعــد قلــوب تمنـــــاك
مــدام فيهــا يا حبيبــي مقــرك
نغليــك
ونحبــك
غــلا مــوت نهــواك
و يجــرنــا شـــوق الغــلا اللـي يجــرك
لا تحسبنــا يـا حبيبــي نسينــاك
حتــى الجفــا يا غايتـــي لا يغــرك


صحيح وقتي من الأحباب يسرقني..
عسى الأحبه تقدر سبة غيابي..
من كثر مالوقت مضايقني ومرهقني..
ماودي أجيب همي وأزعج أقرابي..
لاصار وضعي حزين وحيل خانقني..
أحسن لي أغيب وأحبابي هم أحبابي..


يا كثـر حبي لك وياكثـر مغليــك ..
و يا كثــر مالك في ضميــري معــزّه ..
انسـى
حيـاتـي بس مـانـي بناسيـــك
حبـك بوسط القلـب محد(ن) يهــزه
امــوت و احيــا كل ما حــل طاريــك
واااااهنـــي قلبــي دام قلبــك يعــزّه
قلـب ملكتــه يا هــوى البــال يفديــك
خــذه و حطـــه وســط جوفــك و عـــزه .



أكذب عليك إن قلت بعدك شئ عادي
أضحك وأنا من جور الأيام مجروح
جرح (ن) توسط في حنايــا فؤادي
وليت الجروح ضيوف يومين وتروح
بعثر ورقنــا هالزمان الرمــادي
وأصعب شي
على ( تاج الناس ) هي غربة الروح



يارفيق القلب ماصدق نسيت
خابرك مهما تعذبني حنون
لاذكرت ايامك الحلوه
بكيت
ماتهون ايام ودك ماتهون
راحتي وياك لامنك
صفيت
في ثواني كلها بوح وشجون
لاقريت ابيات الرساله وانتهيت
ودي اعرف في حياتك من اكون ؟!




ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ






حب يغيب و صاحبه ما بعد غاب 
وحب يدوم و صاحبه فـــي غيابه
وحب يذوب خــافق ما بــعد ذاب
وحب يداوي صـــاحبه من عذابه
وحب حياته كلها لــــوم و عتاب
وحب حقيقي ما يضـــــرك عتابه
وحب بلا معنى وحب بلا أسباب
يبدا غريب و ينتهي في غــرابه




ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



من يشتـــري قلب همومه ملايين 
ويــــــبيعني قلب من الـــهم خالي
عجزت أعدل مايـلات الموازين 
الا اعتدل ميزان مــــيزان مالي



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



جا يشوف الحال كيفه بعد ماهزه حنـينه وقبل يسألني سألته كيف حالك يالحبيب 
قال أنا كني غريب ضيع دروب المدينه قلت أنا كني مدينــه تنتظر رجعة غريب



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ


من مد لي يمناه مديـت لـه خمــــــس
ومـن صـد عني عفـت شيـفت بــلاده 
لأني عزيز وعـزتـي تـحـــكم النفــس
والنفـس ماترضى بهــــون المكــاده



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



رمزت حرف حرماني على صدر الألم ليتك تحــس بلوعة المجروح يوم انك تجاهلته
كتبت قصـــيدة بها الخــــــــــــــداع سميــتك وأنا العطشان وأغراني سرابا لاح ماطلته



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



اعتــذر دمــع العين وهلــت تعابيره اقبلت ركاب فكري تجر لها مـواويل
افترقنا والشـــــوق جتني طـــوابيره يالله تجعل الليالي من دونكم تسـاهيل 
انتم حياة الروح والعقل انتم تفاكيره ابعث لكم تحياتي في جوالكم مراسيل



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



يا صاحبي لا تحسبني مجافـيك ولا تحــــسب الصد مني تغلي 
والله مــــافي عيني أحد يساويك انت الذي مــــالك حياتي وكلي
أنا هــــــواي ورغبتي كلها فيك مالي بغـــيرك غاية لو حصلي
اسهر معاك الليل كله وانا جيك وافرح بشوفك يا حياتي وخلي



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ


امانة الله عليك ان غبت عن عيني لا يصير قلبك مثل قلب الزمن جافي
مع كل دمعه تذكر عشرة سنيـــني ومـــــــع كل بسمه تذكر قلبي الغافي
تقول :
ان الهم " يوم انك تخليني "
واقولك " ترى الهم زايل " ( ما دمت لي وافي )



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ


يا مبعد عن شوفة العــــين لا باس بنــتظر لـــو فـرقتنا الليــــــــالي
لو لا الأمل ما به حياة مع اليـــاس ابحتــمل لرضــاك فوق احتمالي
انت الوحيد اللي ذكرتك من الناس ولي ذكـــــرتك كل شي طرالي
ليتك تناجي بلحشا صدق لحسـاس تشوف وش سـوى غلاكم بحالي



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ


لا يطـــول غيابك ثم اخذ عليه لو تخليت عني عنك قلبي ما تخلى 
العذر والتعلل والحكي ما نبيه من تحـــرك فواده بالهوى ما تغلى 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



احبك كيف ما احبـك وانا اللي لك بنا سوره على جمر يـــدفي بارد اشجانك واشجاني 
حبيبي والمشاعر فــــيك مختاله ومغــروره تـدلل وانت في ساحة غلاي اليوم وحداني 
واذا ملت خطاك الدرب مسموحه ومعذوره تناســـاني دخيــــل الحب لو تقدر تناساني



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ


لا تــردد وش بقى فيــــها بعـد مركب الفرقـى شراعه كلمتين 
خذ معك من لهفة أشواقي وعد لاذكرتك ما أذكرك الا دمعتين 
خذ معك روحي ورتب لي لحد يحضن احــساسي لـمر الحنين 
ضحكتك كانت مسافات وبـــلد باكـر اذكرها واحـس بطعنتين 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



لا تنزعج ما ودي أزعجك وأشقيك بس حكم الــقدر بحــكم الفـراقي
ما هو بقلبي لو تصبرت ناســــيك بعدك على هالحال زاد اشتيـاقي 
أبنتظر لو طال الـــبعد وارجــــيك وأشيل حمل الشوق لو ما يطاقي
انا على عهد الموده مصافـــــــيك ولو تحد الوقـت ما زلـت بـــاقي



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



يفز دمعي واقهره داخل العين اخــاف عـذالي يقــولوا هزيمة
لا والذي الف قلـوب الحـــبين ما حدرت دمعات عيني ظليمة
انا بكيت من الوفا والوفا ديـن لجل الصديق وذكريات حميمة 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



يامرحبا باللـي يبيــني وانا ابــيه اللي غدا بعده على القلب جـاير 
لامرني طيفه وجـتني طـــواريه من زود شوقي له تهــل العـباير 
بالعون احبه حب واموت انا فيه والعمر من دونه ضياع وخساير 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ




تصور 
ما رضت عين الرضا بعد الجـفا تبــكيك
تخاف الدمع يغسل صورتك وتغيب عن عيني 
حبيبي 
لو رحل صوتك بعيش الحاضر بماضيك 
صدى الذكرى ولا واقع يــــفرق بيــنك وبيني 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ




لا جيت ابختار غيرك ارجع "اختارك" ولا جيت أخونك أزيدك عشق "وأصونك"
عــندي جــنتي هــي بالــهوى "نـارك" بالضــبط فينــي جنــون يشـــــبه "جنونك" 
اترك خطاياك واترك عنك "اعـذارك" انســى عــذابي وقــلي انت "وشـــــــلونك" ؟



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ




أنا كنت الــــــــوفا كله..
انا كنت العطاء المدبول
وصرت الشاعر اللي ضاع بين يديه مسباحه
وقف لي حـظي الداني..
حداني صمتي المذهول
وصرت أنا الضحية للشقاء والناس مرتــــاحه 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



درب الشـقاء ياخوك طالت ممـاشيه والوقــت ضــاع وراح عمري شقاوي 
العام أداوي نزيف الجـرح وأكـــويه والـــيوم صـــار الجــرح مالــه مداوي
فوق الورق دمعي نقش ضيم ماضيه " عبره " لمن غره زمانه هوااااااااوي



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



خزنت لـــك بالقــلب عشــرة ملايين ماهو رصـيد فـلوس لكـن مـوده 
زكــــاة حبك تغــني كــل المـــساكين من الساحل الشرقي إلى حد جده
وأمشي معك والله على العسر واللين المــوت والمقـــسوم ما حد يرده




ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ




أنا الذي من بدة الناس أغـليك
وأنا الذي عينه تراعي خيالك 
وأنا الذي لو تزهمه ما تعداك
ولو تطلبه في كل حزه عنالك 
يا لعنبو دنيا تهمك وتشــــناك
موتي ولا شي يكدر مزاجك 
هذا كلام اللي يعزك ويفداك
ما هو كلام اللي يدور ضياعك 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ



" افــز " من نومي على الخد عـــبرات
اقـــــــــــول لـــدموعي ترى ما نســـــــــاني 
من يومها صرت اقضي العمر حسرات
تمرني الذكـــــــــــــــرى تدمـر كــــــــــياني 
احتاجلك دون البشر " انـــــت بالذات "
احـــتاجـــلك حاجـــة غريــــق للمــــــــواني 



ღ♥ღ ღ♥ღ




لابان برهان
الغلا من يساويك
نجمك طلع ونجوم
غيرك تهاوت 
لو شفت احد
مثلي يعزك ويغليك
اصرخ وقل 
ان الصابع تساوت


::::::::::::::::::::

مسجات نوع آخر 
.....................

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

الناس في بسمة المجروح منخدعه !! 
كم بسمه من وراها النار بأنفاسي ؟؟ 
بعض المواجع لها ما تنفع الفزعه !! 
وبعض المواجع وجعها من وجع ناسي !! 
عودت نفسي على الصدمات و الفجعه !! 
ولو دست جمر الزمن ما ينحني رأسي !!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

داري بالجرح جرحي ما خفاكـ .. 
تدري أن الحل والله في يديكـ .. 
لا تعاتب و الخطأ كله خطاكـ .. 
بعت منهو في حياته مشتريكـ ؟؟ 
أبتعد لو كان قلبي ما نساكـ !! 
قلتها مجبور : 
أبتعــــد ما أبيــــكـ !!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

رحت لجل أرضيك من دون تجريح !! 
ما ودي أجرح غالي قد هويته !! 
كنت الحياة الوافية والتباريح !! 
وأصبحت جرح واضحًا ما خفيته !!!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

وش حيلـــة اللـــي هـــام 
فــي حــــــب مخلـــــــوووق ؟؟ 
فرقــ ـــ ــــ ـــااااااااااهـ مــ ــــ ــــ ـــوت !! 
وكسبــــه استحالــــة !!!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

الله أعلم ليه خانتنا الظروف ؟؟ 
ماهقيت الليل ما يوفي الوعد !! 
ماتت الفرحة وأنا بعيني أشوف !! 
حارت أقدامي وقلبي جلد !!!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

ما شفت بالدنيا على مر الأوقات 
كثر العذاب اللي بها محتويني !! 
الموج يلطم والعواصف شديدات 
ولا بقى شيء تطوله يديني !!!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

مليت أجامل وأكتم الجرح بـسكات ! 
وأنا هواجيسي تروح و تجيني ! 
إلى متى عايش أسير المعاناة ؟؟ 
إلى متى دنيا الشقاء تحتويني ؟؟ 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

أخطيت يوم أني طلبتكـ حنانكـ 
لا صرت فاقد شيء وشلون تعطيه !! 
مهما نطق لي بالمشاعر لسانكـ 
شيء بدون إحساس ما أقتنع فيه !! 
إحساسكـ المصنوع خنته وخانكـ 
جاملتني به وأنت تجهل معانيه !! 
مني نصيحة تنفعكـ في زمانكـ 
إلا 
شـعـــوركـ 
لا تبيعــه و تشريــه !!!! 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

اقول بكره ينتهي الهم وألقاك 
ويطلع علي الصبح أقول باكر 
ضايع بدونك بين شوقي وذكراك 
أنا اعترف بالضعف مقدر اكابر 
الصمت بيت ودمعتي ألف شباك 
والهم باب وغيبتك ألف زاير 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

الدم ميت والشرايين تابوت... 
والقلب مجبور على ضخ دمي... 
واغلى البشر حبه على القلب منحوت.. 
ارتاح له وان راح يزداد همي... 
وان خيروني بين فرقاه والموت..؟ 
كني مخير بين: (خالي)و(عمي) 
يازين قلبي في صدودك جرحته 
عطفك ولطفك لاتنقص جروحي 
نهيت نفسي عن هواك ونصحته 
لاشك ماتسمع كلام النصوحي 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

الا ياصحبى مريت بيتك 
فلاكن للاسف به مالقيتك 
الا ياليت تدري ماجرى لي 
نهارن فيه أنا يازين جيتك 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

خلك عن درب الرديين شايم 
نقاله النمة هل القال والقيل 
اختار لك ليثٍ صديقٍ ملايم 
لطام للعايل بعيد المواصيل 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

لو فات وقتك ماتفيد الندايم 
ولا ينفعك كثر التنهات والويل 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

يفداك منهو يبتدى دوم باعذار 
ولا همه إلا مربحه والمخاسير 
لو كان ماله مع هل الطيب مصدار 
لاشك في وقته غدا سالم الزير 
الطيب مايوصف على ميت النار 
الا مع اللي يحملون المخاسير 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

أقســــم قســـــم باللي خلق سبع الأفلاك.. 
وسبــــع البحــــور اللي تلاطم بشـــدهـ.. 
لــكـ وسط قلبي ورث وآثار وأمــــلاك.. 
ولــكـ وسط فكري صــــورتٍ مستجدهـ.. 
أجلس تربع بالحشـــــا حط مركـــاك.. 
" الــعمر يفنى كلـها أيـــام عــدهـ " 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

تبعدني اللحظه و أسافر بدربــك .. 
جيتك وأنا شاريك ماجيتك إعجاب! 
" وفيت لك من طيب أصلك وقلبك " 
واشتقتلك من بد ربعي والأقراب .. 
وإن كـان منت "أغلى البشر"؟؟ وش تحسبك؟؟ 
لاصرت أشوف الناس من بعدك ( أغـــــراب ) 
أصــبرحبيبي قبل ماترحل : تعاااال! 
أبيك توعـــدني " تجيــني تجيـــني " 
حتى إذا ظرفك عن الجيّات حال .. 
" أكسر ظروفك ياغلا لجل عيني " 
وابنتظرك أنا على كـل الأحوال .. 
وابحتضن وردة غلانــا بيديني .. 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

حييت في قلبي هلا بك ونوّرت .. 
مرسولك أسعدني ونور حياتي .. 
ياصاحبي مايوفي الحرف لو قلت .. 
"معزتك" مضمونها في ثبــاتي .. 
بس الأهم إني لمرسولك .. اشتقت .. 
كنت انتــظر متى عـلى الله يــاتي .. 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

ملكتني بالحب يالله عسى خير 
هذا نصيب النفس وهذا قدرها 
أرجوك لاتجعل حياتي مخاطير 
مدام سلطان الهوى لك أسرها 
ياهادي الأعصاب سمح التعابير 
جنبني عن جور الليالي وكدرها 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

عقب ماكنتي أمل صرتي سراب 
كل ماأقرب منك فجأة تبعدين 
ماقوى النسيان ينسيني عذاب 
نظرتك في شوق وأنتي ترحلين 
أنتهى فيك الأمل عندي وذاب 
مثل ماالدنيا تذوبها السنين 
شاب فرحي والحزن دايم شباب 
والفرح والسعد في حزني دفين 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~

داعبي زهر الربيع بلمسة الكف 
وعطري بعطر القا نسمة هوانا 
قبل ينبوع الهنا بالهجر ينشف 
وتيبس غصون الوفا في جنة غلانا 
لي متى حزب الظروف باالهمس صراف 
ولي متى صوت العتب يجرح رجانا 

اتمنى ان تنااال على اعجاااااااابكم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ..*

*ألف شكر للأخت .. بيسان ..*

*يسلموا هاليدين على هالمجهود الحلو ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ..*

*لا تحرمينا من جديدك ..*

*موفقه لكل خير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

تسلم بيسان على المسيجات الحلوة
وفقكم الله

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تسلمين اختي بيسان ع المسجات الحلوه
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسموا بيسانه 
مرررررررررررررررررررررررره حلوين 
ربي يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووورين على مروركم الحلو

لقد اسعتموني بردكم الرائع

لاعدمنا طلالتكم انشاااء الله

----------


## إيلاف

بيسووونه ..
الف شكر لكِ على المسجات الرووعه ..
وعلى المجهوود الحلوو ..
ربي يعطيكِ الف الف عافية ..
ماننحرم منكِ يارب ..
إيلاف ..

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووره خيتووووو

على مرورك الحلو

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

_مشكوره بيسان على المسجات الحلوه_ 
_الله يعطيج العافيه يارب_
_بانتضار جديدك_

----------


## hope

الف الف شكر لش يابيساان

بصراحة مرة حلوووين
الله بعطيش الف الف عااااافية

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووورين لمروركم الحلو

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكوره الغاليه على المسجات

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

مسجـــات في غااية الروعه  ...

تسلم اناملك خيتوو ..

ربي يعطيك العافيه ..

وبنتظار الجديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووورين لمروركم الحلو

واللهي عطيكم العاااااافيه

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكوووووووووووورة 

ننتظر جديدج

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

جهد طيب منك أختي بيسان مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان...

----------


## أباالصلط

_الف شكرا على هذه المسجات الجميلة_

----------


## كبرياء

*حرت وش أكتب لإنسان (.(حبيته).)
وعلى كل الناس والدنبا %بديته%
ضاع الكلام وضاع الشعر >>وبيته<<
أدري اني لو بعت لخاطره عيني
~: ماوفيته :~
سكن خفوقي وتربع فيه ,,وياليته,,
يدري أني من بد كل الكون *أغليته *
*

*يسلموووووووووووووووووو على المسجات الروووووووعهـ* 

*ماننح ــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــيااتوو*

*كبريــــــــــــااء*

----------


## عاشق الافراح



----------

